# [OFF] Gentoo vs FreeBSD

## Gronono

Bonjour,

J'ouvre ce thread pour parler des différences entre FreeBSD et Gentoo.

Je suis dans le monde de linux depuis environ 5 ans.

Je lit ce forum depuis déjà un certain temps (même avant d'avoir une gentoo). 

J'entends parfois (voir beaucoup) parler de FreeBSD qui ressemblerai à Gentoo.

Mais c'est quoi réellement la différence au niveau utilisateur.

Je suis très content de ma gentoo mais j'ai envie de plus en plus tester BSD dont je connais pour ainsi dire rien du tout.

Gronono.

PS : je ne sais pas si mon post à sa place sur ce forum. Si ce n'est pas le cas, un gentil modérateur pourra m'en avertir en m'expliquant la raison et en fermant le post.

----------

## CryoGen

HAha dommage pour geekounet qui n'a plus le droit de troller  :Razz: 

Sinon Freebsd me tente bien mais il faut voir le support du matériel  :Wink: 

En règles général on dit que Freebsd est plus stable, plus propre au niveau code, communauté plus réactive pour correction de bug.

----------

## davidou2a

un petit troll bien velu  :Smile:  ??

----------

## Gronono

Euh, non ce n'est pas un troll voulut.

Je veux juste savoir les différents retours de freebsd.

Pourquoi utiliser un systeme bsd plutot qu'un système linux ? Quels sont les avantages, les incovénients ?

Et cela de manière la plus objectives possibles.

Par exemple pour moi les principaux avantages de gentoo :

- on s'intalle que ce que l'on veut

- on gère les dépendances de façon de façon simple.

- les logiciels sont à jour

- le système est facile à utiliser

- il y a une bonne communauté francophone

- les docs sont en français (notemment l'installation)

-...

A+

Gronono

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour la part de ressemblance, je dirais:

installation from sources possible via les ports, donc comme gentoo, et freebsd est le BSD avec le nombre de ports le plus important (ya même un port pour l'agent vmware-guest, sans se patater le reste du bousin vmtools, c'est dire...)

ya une super doc sur le site officiel, tout aussi traduite en français

ya un fichier make.conf...  :Razz: 

faut refaire son noyau (ultra simple) si on veut une fonctionnalité non "standard" (moi c'était CARP, mais c'est un point à polémique)

Point de différence particulier entre freebsd et gentoo: l'installation par paquet binaire est aussi possible. Et c'est sacrément pratique.

Pour les autres points de différences, c'est plus du Linux vs BSD en général, donc ça se trouve partout.

Si tu veux l'essayer sans te prendre la tête coté support matériel, la freeBSD7.0beta marche nickel sur du VMware Server (gratuit).

Pour le reste, moi j'aime bien les 2, et j'ai réussi à faire dégager débian où je suis actuellement pour un couple gentoo/freeBSD suivant l'usage  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *Gronono wrote:*   

> J'entends parfois (voir beaucoup) parler de FreeBSD qui ressemblerai à Gentoo.

 

Précision : c'est Gentoo qui ressemble à FreeBSD, pas l'inverse  :Wink: .

Les différences entre les deux systèmes sont davantages conceptionnelles que fonctionnelles : tu trouve les mêmes softs sur les 2 plates-formes. Linux, c'est très bien pour des petits serveurs et du desktop ; FreeBSD joue déjà plus dans la cour des grands (énormes sites internet avec très grosse charge).

----------

## Bapt

Bon je sais que je ne suis pas forcément objectif, mais bon je vais essayer de le rester.

Voila pour moi les intérêts de FreeBSD :

une très bonne et très complète documentation : les handbook dans plusieurs langue y compris en Français, des man pages sur tout le système de base.

une séparation kernelland+userland/application, FreeBSD est avant tout un OS complet kernel + userland, et cette partie est figée de release en release, les ports (équivalent à portage) eux ne sont pas pas figée et restent très à jour. Si je veux rerouver mon OS propre : rm -rf /usr/local (faites attention quand même  :Smile: )

un très bon engineering tout ce qui est intégré est longuement étudié/discuté ce qui fait que l'on obtient une grande stabilité dans le fonctionnement des utilitaires, l'intégration d'un truc bas niveau comme udev et ses changement de syntaxe tous les 4 matins (surtout au début) qui sont super chiant à suivre, je n'ai jamais vue ça. Quand quelque chose est intégré ça l'ai de manière pérenne. Autre exemple, il y a une volonté de faire une "re-engineering" des ports pour moderniser ces derniers et offrir plus de fonctionnalité, la première des contraintes est que le résultat doit être 100% compatible avec l'existant.

une sentiment (ou ça c'est très subjectif) de propreté générale de l'environnement.

une gestion de package comme tu en as envie :

des ports toujours à jours => idem gentoo,

des packages binaires figés par release => idem debian

des packages binaires toujours à jour en suivant la branche -STABLE => idem archlinux

un suivit de compatibilité important entre les version FreeBSD-7 est compatible avec FreeBSD-5 et FreeBSD-6 (via un module noyau et les packages compat5x, comat6x, etc.)

ipf et pf (je hais iptables depuis que je connais ces deux là  :Smile: )

environ 18000 ports disponible, donc si il te manque un programme c'est que tu le fait exprès ou presque  :Smile: 

La compilation du kernel/modification est un vrai bonheur. De plus il n'est pas besoin de le recompiler tous les 4 matins, tous les drivers qui ne sont pas compilés en dur dans le noyaux sont automatiquement compilés en modules et donc toujours disponibles via kldload. Pas besoin de recompiler parcequ'on a du nouveau matos et que l'on avait pas prévu le driver, quand on recompile, on s'occupe juste de ce qui va être dans le noyau...

Les intérêts de gentoo : 

Kernel Linux => support de matériel accru même si parfois instable.

paludis => il est vraiment bien gaulé ce truc  :Smile:  même si portupgrade (ruby) et portmaster (shell posix) sont vraiment bien foutu aussi  :Smile: 

arbre portage => packages récent, bien fourni, même si en se moment je trouve que ce n'est pas la panacée.

baselayout2 => j'aime beaucoup ce système d'init, mais de toute façon Roy Marples son développeur veux le faire tourner sous FreeBSD donc "wait and see  :Smile: "

La communauté est très présente : forums par exemple. fug-fr (forum francophone FreeBSD) ne me donne pas autant envie de suivre la vie de la communauté francophone que f.g.o  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et au niveau hardware ?

et au niveau logiciels (pro-)audio ?

----------

## SanKuKai

J'étais utilisateur FreeBSD avant d'utiliser Gentoo.

Mais étant nostalgique de ce super OS j'ai rebasculé 100% FreeBSD pour les raisons évoquées plus haut par Bapt.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et au niveau hardware ?

 

Je fais tourner FreeBSD i386 sur un « vieux portable » (PIV 1.9GHz, 256Mo de RAM, GeForce 4 400Go, 1 carte WiFi PCMCIA -- chipset RaLink RT2500,), et FreeBSD amd64 sur un ordinateur de bureau plus récent (MB Asus P5W DH Deluxe, Intel Core2Duo E6600, GeForce 7600 GT, une carte WiFif PCI chipset Atheros, 2 DD SATA, un lecteur/graveur DVD SATA) et tout marche nickel chrome.

L'ACPI sur le portable est un vrai bonheur (frequency scaling et mise en veille) et super simple à mettre en place comparé à ce que je devais faire sous Linux pour arriver au même résultat. Mon ordinateur de bureau est une fusée (encore plus depuis l'apparition du nouveau scheduleur ULE) et super stable.

Sinon pour moi le gros point noir de FreeBSD par rapport à Gentoo est effectivement la gestion des applications tierces.

[*] portupgrade ne me plaît pas beaucoup : il gère sa propre base de données de packages (ce qui le rend plus ou moins incompatible avec d'autres méthodes de gestions des ports/packages), il est codé en ruby, du coup une mise à jour (ce qui arrive assez fréquement) foireuse de ruby peut vraiment causer des dégats, en cas de doutes il demande une intervention de l'utilisateur (ce qui est, imho, peut-être très bien pour des devs mais ne devrait pas exister pour l'utilisateur final), j'ai lu récemment sur une mailing list une personne ayant parcouru le code de portupgrade disant que ce dernier ne fait pas usage du fichier ports/MOVED (indiquant le déplacement d'un port dans l'arborescence, ou le renommage de logiciels -- par exemple aircrack --> wiresharks) ce qui peut aussi conduire à de sérieux problèmes. D'autre part portupgrade est à ma connaissance le seul outil « officiel » permettant de gérer correctement la gestion des packages binaires cependant elle n'est pas réellement satisfaisante (l'option -P ne privilégie pas suffisamment les packages, -PP les privilégie trop).

[*] portmaster est très bien (c'est ce que j'utilise) mais est codé en shell (donc super lent) et ne permet de gérer que les ports.

Bref un bon outil mixant paludis et apt ne serait pas de refus.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Bref un bon outil mixant paludis et apt ne serait pas de refus.  

 

Tu avais un summer of code la dessus, en gros code en C, unification de la gestion ports/pkg au sein d'un même outil, mais je ne sais pas du tout quel est son status

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *SanKuKai wrote:*   Bref un bon outil mixant paludis et apt ne serait pas de refus.   
> 
> Tu avais un summer of code la dessus, en gros code en C, unification de la gestion ports/pkg au sein d'un même outil, mais je ne sais pas du tout quel est son status

 

J'avais juste entendu parler d'un outil susceptible de s'appeler pkg_upgrade qui serait effectivement une réécriture de portupgrade en C.

Mais j'ai rien vu de plus concret que ça qui semble encore être à l'état de projet.

Si j'étais un peu plus à l'aise en C, j'aurais peut-être tenté l'aventure...   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Ha non, faut garder un outil en Ruby ! Je l'aime bien mon pkgtools.conf scriptable en Ruby moi  :Razz:  Je resterai un adepte de portupgrade pour ça je pense  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Je l'aime bien mon pkgtools.conf scriptable en Ruby moi  Je resterai un adepte de portupgrade pour ça je pense 

 

Pourquoi tu as des scripts particuliers qui facilitent la vie à nous faire partager ?  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je vais lire avec intérêt ce thread, car j'ai entendu pas mal de belle chose à propos de FreeBSD.

Je connais pas OpenBSD et NetBSD, par contre FreeBSD semble le plus populaire pour un utilisateur de Linux.

----------

## geekounet

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Je l'aime bien mon pkgtools.conf scriptable en Ruby moi  Je resterai un adepte de portupgrade pour ça je pense  
> 
> Pourquoi tu as des scripts particuliers qui facilitent la vie à nous faire partager ? 

 

Non, j'ai pas encore eu le temps de me pencher grandement sur le sujet, mais je prévois pour l'avenir, j'ai ptêt de bonnes idées en tête  :Razz: 

En fait, je compte réinstaller mon serveur au propre sous FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE dés qu'elle sera sortie, et à ce moment là j'en profiterai pour me faire un truc bien avec  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai un freebsd qui tourne chez moi pour le moment. J'ai fait mas premiers pas dans le firewalling avec packet filter  :Smile: 

Mais bon, chacun ses gouts. Je suis plus habitué à gentoo et linux en général donc je repartirai surement sur une gentoo quand je pourrai. Quand j'aurai un ecran quoi (il tourne sur un portable et l'ecran LCD est dead :p).

Bref, c'est à tester et peut être que vous adopterez  :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

Il y a eu à l'époque un sujet sur linuxfr.org que j'ai retrouvé et concernant  ce sujet :

http://linuxfr.org/2006/08/24/21242.html

FreeBSD peut apparemment utiliser les pilotes Linux .

http://linuxfr.org/2007/02/12/22058.html

Cela ouvre les possibilités au niveau compatibilité matérielle ....

----------

## Bapt

Le premier est de moi et le second le journal à l'origine de la dépêche est de moi aussi   :Twisted Evil: 

Concernant le second, FreeBSD Utiliser certains driver linux : pour le moment à ma connaissance : des webcam usb, et kvm (en cours, mais presque finalisé)

----------

## truc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Le premier est de moi et le second le journal à l'origine de la dépêche est de moi aussi  
> 
> Concernant le second, FreeBSD Utiliser certains driver linux : pour le moment à ma connaissance : des webcam usb, et kvm (en cours, mais presque finalisé)

 

J"pensais qu'un boitier kvm c'était uniquement materiel? j'ai loupé quoi?

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   Le premier est de moi et le second le journal à l'origine de la dépêche est de moi aussi  
> 
> Concernant le second, FreeBSD Utiliser certains driver linux : pour le moment à ma connaissance : des webcam usb, et kvm (en cours, mais presque finalisé) 
> 
> J"pensais qu'un boitier kvm c'était uniquement materiel? j'ai loupé quoi?

 

Kernel-based Virtual Machine

Un Qemu modifié qui utilise la virtualisation matérielle des dernières générations de processeurs (Intel VT et AMD-V)  :Wink: 

Et ça compile avec GCC4 en plus, vu que la partie qui ne compilait qu'avec GCC3 était la partie pour la virtualisation software  :Razz:  (et difficilement solvable pour je ne sais plus quelle raison technique).

----------

## truc

oula j'étais persuadé qu'il ne pouvait pas s'agir de ça même si secretement j'en rêvrais... Pour moi, c'était quelque chose de propre au noyau linux  :Question:  (pléonasme je sais, mais ça pléonazes...)

Si c'est bien vrai, alooorrrs  ça change toute la donne, une de mes (2) machines va passer du coté obscure de la force!  :Wink: 

sur Wikiped c'est quand même marqué: *Quote:*   

> Kernel-based Virtual Machine (KVM) is a Linux kernel virtualization 

  :Question: 

----------

## Bapt

Rien que pour toi truc : http://feanor.sssup.it/~fabio/soc07/

Accésoirement puisque tu aime bien la "virtualisation" et que tu semblais très intéressé par OpenVZ, jette un oeil aux jails sous FreeBSD  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Rien que pour toi truc : http://feanor.sssup.it/~fabio/soc07/
> 
> Accessoirement puisque tu aimes bien la "virtualisation" et que tu semblais très intéressé par OpenVZ, jette un oeil aux jails sous FreeBSD 

 

Ouwaa quelle mémoire! je ne me souviens même pas en avoir parlé sur ce forum! En fait mes motivations ne sont pas les mêmes, openVZ c'était surtout pour pouvoir faire joujou avec plusieurs machines alors que je n'en avais qu'une seule. Mais depuis j'un un nouveau mini pc (mac mini) et mon but serait de pouvoir avoir avois osx à portée de main, pour tester des petits trucs... Donc je ne pense pas que les jails fassent l'affaire pour ça. (?)

Sinon, merci pour ce lien qui me réchauffe le coeur! Bon ok j'en fais peut-être un peu trop... mais bon.. merci:)

----------

## Neuromancien

Ce topic m'a donné envie de réessayer FreeBSD, mais il ne reconnaît pas ma carte réseau.  :Sad: 

----------

## Bapt

C'est quoi ta carte réseau (chipset)  ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> C'est quoi ta carte réseau (chipset)  ?

 

0:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

Je ne vois rien qui ressemble à un interface Ethernet lors de la configuration du réseau. J'en déduis que FreeBSD n'a pas reconnu la carte. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu le temps d'investiguer davantage. Il s'agit de FreeBSD 6.2.

----------

## d2_racing

Je ne suis pas surpris, j'ai eu des commentaires à l'effet que les BSD n'ont pas toutes les mêmes drivers que sous Linux et il arrive assez souvent que ça fonctionne pas sous BSD et qu'un périphérique fonctionne #1 sous Linux.

Bref, ça doit être seulement une question de temps.

Pour ton problème, j'essayerais FreeBSD en version Beta, la 7.0 je crois.

----------

## geekounet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas surpris, j'ai eu des commentaires à l'effet que les BSD n'ont pas toutes les mêmes drivers que sous Linux et il arrive assez souvent que ça fonctionne pas sous BSD et qu'un périphérique fonctionne #1 sous Linux.

 

Ouais, et d'autres fois c'est le contraire, genre les drivers wifi, genre surtout les atheros, qui roxent bien mieux sous les *BSD  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ouais, et d'autres fois c'est le contraire, genre les drivers wifi, genre surtout les atheros, qui roxent bien mieux sous les *BSD 

 

Ça pour une nouvelle c'est une bonne nouvelle! J'essayais de configurer le wifi sur le mac mini depuis un livecd linux, et n'ayant en plus jamais fait joujou avec le wifi sous linux, disons juste que ça ne marchait pas...

Kewl! Mon passage du coté de la force approche à grands pas

----------

## geekounet

Enfin je dis pas que ça supporte plus de matos wifi (toujours pas de support de l'ipw3945 par exemple  :Confused: ), mais ce que ça supporte, ça le supporte mieux, les drivers sont de meilleure qualité  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

ouais ouais mais moi c'est justement une atheros que j'ai dessus! :p

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   C'est quoi ta carte réseau (chipset)  ? 
> 
> 0:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
> 
> Je ne vois rien qui ressemble à un interface Ethernet lors de la configuration du réseau. J'en déduis que FreeBSD n'a pas reconnu la carte. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu le temps d'investiguer davantage. Il s'agit de FreeBSD 6.2.

 

Étrange le driver nve est supposé gérer ta carte. A priori, elle devrait être nommée nve0 par le système.

Edit : J'ai dit des bêtises, le driver nve ne supporte pas les MCP61, pour ces cartes il faut utiliser le driver nfe qui n'est effectivement présent qu'en 7.0 et 8-current.

Sinon +1 sur le fait que le driver atheros est excellent sous FreeBSD.  C'est quand-même dommage que les devs n'aient pas porté la version libre de la couche ath_hal de chez OpenBSD et qu'on doive se tapper un blob proprio.

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Enfin je dis pas que ça supporte plus de matos wifi (toujours pas de support de l'ipw3945 par exemple )

 

Mais si en 8-CURRENT depuis le 9 novembre, et le 8 Décembre pour la BRANCHE 7  :Smile:  et ça marche : http://www.clearchain.com/wiki/Wpi Je n'attendais que ça pour virer ArchLinux de mon portable pro... Ce sera fait dès les prochains isos snapshots ou la prochaine BETA/RC (la BETA 4 est sortie quelques jours avant l'arrivée des drivers WPI.

----------

## geekounet

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Enfin je dis pas que ça supporte plus de matos wifi (toujours pas de support de l'ipw3945 par exemple ) 
> 
> Mais si en 8-CURRENT depuis le 9 novembre, et le 8 Décembre pour la BRANCHE 7  et ça marche : http://www.clearchain.com/wiki/Wpi Je n'attendais que ça pour virer ArchLinux de mon portable pro... Ce sera fait dès les prochains isos snapshots ou la prochaine BETA/RC (la BETA 4 est sortie quelques jours avant l'arrivée des drivers WPI.

 

Ha, une bonne nouvelle ça  :Smile: 

Perso, j'attends juste que mon lecteur de carte SDHC soit reconnu pour y passer l'un de mes laptop  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Enfin je dis pas que ça supporte plus de matos wifi (toujours pas de support de l'ipw3945 par exemple ) 
> 
> Mais si en 8-CURRENT depuis le 9 novembre, et le 8 Décembre pour la BRANCHE 7  et ça marche : http://www.clearchain.com/wiki/Wpi Je n'attendais que ça pour virer ArchLinux de mon portable pro... Ce sera fait dès les prochains isos snapshots ou la prochaine BETA/RC (la BETA 4 est sortie quelques jours avant l'arrivée des drivers WPI.

 

Question probablement conne mais bon, ça marche comment le système de release? Faut réinstaller tout son système et ses programmes pour passer à la version suivante? Ou, est-ce que le passage se fait un peu comme sous gentoo, en faisant simplement les mises à jours? J'demande ça car j'ai lu que certaines personnes attendaient telle ou telle version de freeBSD avant de l'installer...

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, c'est une excellente question  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> En effet, c'est une excellente question 

 postcount++  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

Tu as plusieurs méthode pour le système de release.

La standard, tu update les sources de ton userland avec csup (comme pour les ports) via un fichier supfile avec un exemple par défaut : /usr/share/example/cvsup/stable-supfile par exemple.

Dans ce fichier tu choisi un RELENG, par exemple : 

- RELENG_6 : tu suis l'évolution de FreeBSD 6 et uname -a te donnera 6-STABLE

- RELENG_6_2 : tu suis les évolution de sécurité de la branche 6.2 et tu restera en 6.2

- RELENG_7 : tu suis l'évolution de la branche FREEBSD 7 donc 7-BETA4 actuellement.

- . : Tu suis la branche current donc 8-CURRENT.

En renseignant correctement ton fichier make.conf, un simple "make update" dans /usr/src mettera tout à jour.

make buildworld

make buildkernel KERNCONF=MONBOKERNELAMOI (ou KERNELCONF=GENERIC)

make installkernel KERNCONF=MONBOKERNELAMOI

make installworld

Il y a aussi un méthode binaire : freebsd-update

Au début il s'agissait d'un script officieux, puis devenu officiel avec FreeBSD 6 la version officielle ne fait que les mises à jours de sécu, mais depuis FreeBSD 7 si je ne me trompe pas freebsd-update permet de  faire l'upgrade d'un RELEASE à une autre y compris les version intermédiaire;

Quelques infos sur le FreeBSD-update : http://www.daemonology.net/freebsd-update/ concerne celui de la 6.

Liste des mises à jours disponibles depuis FreeBSD-update : http://update1.freebsd.org/

Enfin l'utilitaire /usr/sbin/sysinstall  (grosso modo le setup du CD de FreeBSD) est capable de faire les mises à jours, mais ce n'est pas recommandé.

----------

## truc

Merci beaucoup bapt pour ton temps, les informations, les liens etc..  :Smile:   j'ai gravé l'iso 7-beta4 bootonly, maintenant je parcours un peu l'handbook avant de plonger dans l'aventure.

----------

## geekounet

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> - RELENG_7 : tu suis l'évolution de la branche FREEBSD 7 donc 7-BETA4 actuellement.

 

Hm, en partant hier de ma 7.0-BETA4 fraichement installée et en recompilant avec les sources de la branche RELENG_7_0, je me suis aperçu que ça donne une 7.0-RC1 maintenant  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

Bon, j'ai déjà un peu cherché un peu mais c'est pas très fructeux... peut-être l'heure ou je ne sais pas  :Wink: 

Bref, je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire une installation à distance via ssh, j'ai booté sur le cd, l'installation s'est lancée, déjà il n'y a pas de console disponible, j'ai trouvé une option dans fixit pour lancer un espèce de shell, mais il ne reconnaissait meme pas la commande ls. Remarque je n'ai pas essayé avec le chemin complet, en tout cas c'est pénible car il n'y a même pas de completion sur les noms de fichiers. 

bref, Je peux peut-être faire l'installation depuis le liveCD freebsd (freesbie si je n'm'abuse?) et là j'imagine que je pourrais lancer le daemon ssh

Fin voila, j'nai qu'un groupe clavier+souris+écran, et ça ne me dit que moyennement de m'en priver (les monopoliser...) pendant toute une installation :S

Bon j'continue mes recherches, mais au cas ou, vous aviez un petit lien sous la main...( j'ai bien vu depenguinator, mais j'ai pas de linux sur cette machine alors je ne vois pas trop l'interet...)

EDIT:

Mouais, bon apparemment faut faire l'install en local. Bon, bah du coup ça sera pas pour ce soir, mais du coup, j'ai continué à parcourir l'handbook, et une petite question rapide: c'est possible de configurer sa carte wifi pour l'installation et non pas après l'install quand j'aurai compilé mon kernel aux petits oignons etc.. Bon vous cassez pas la tête j'dis ça mais je trouverai bien demain au taf si j'ai le temps, mouais peut-être pas demain en fait... 

Bref, @toute

J'suis d'humeur bavarde moi ce soir  :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Enfin je dis pas que ça supporte plus de matos wifi (toujours pas de support de l'ipw3945 par exemple ), mais ce que ça supporte, ça le supporte mieux, les drivers sont de meilleure qualité 

 

J'ai justement testé une cate wifi sous freebsd et depuis, ça reste mon point d'accès. J'ai aussi trouvé cette partie assez facile à configurer.

Et ça marche plutot bien. Mon portable se connecte dessus sans soucis et j'ai rarement eu de déco.

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> et une petite question rapide: c'est possible de configurer sa carte wifi pour l'installation et non pas après l'install quand j'aurai compilé mon kernel aux petits oignons etc..

 

Ouais, je l'avais fait pour mon serveur avec son atheros (parce qu'il est en wifi coté réseau local oui  :Confused: ), et il suffit juste de donner les arguments qui vont bien pour ifconfig lors de la config du réseau (et oui le ifconfig de FreeBSD gère jusqu'au wifi et même bien plus, c'est bien foutu hein  :Wink: ).

Je te laisse lire le man  :Wink: 

----------

## Saigneur

Hello,

Voili un topic qui m'intéresse, alors je vais essayer de vous faire part d'un truc que j'ai lu dans le magazine MISC N°25, de mai/juin 2006 au sujet de la différence sur le chiffrement de disques entre Linux (dm-crypt), openBSD (svnd), netBSD (CGD) et FreeBSD (GBDE actuellement et GELI dans le futur de 2006). Articles de p64 à p68

(suite à suivre, ouverture de cadeaux  :Smile: 

(Cadeaux ouverts, je reprends  :Smile: 

Le sujet de l'article est donc le chiffrement de partitions / systèmes de fichiers / fichiers, et compare les solutions existantes à l'époque.

Brièvement, avantages et inconvénients des solutions Linux et FreeBSD

Linux : DM-Crypt chiffre avec un des algos de la cryptoAPI du noyau les données. En cas d'utilisation de LUKS (Linux Unified Key Setup), on peut avoir plusieurs clefs de chiffrement qui permettent de changer la passphrase d'un utilisateur sans avoir à rechiffrer tout le disque. Possibilité de chiffrer la racine, possibilité de chiffrer le swap

FreeBSD : "protection à long terme". La protection FreeBSD, par un savant mélange des secteurs chiffrés du disque (pour casser la protection, il faut casser le chiffrement pour savoir où se trouvent en fait les données, et aussi casser le chiffrement des données), et l'utilisation d'une clé de 512bits serait plus robuste qu'un simple AES 128bits, le tout pour une perte de vitesse de 75% environ. Impossible de chiffrer la racine ou le swap.

Pour plus de détails, je vous renvoie vers l'article très bien fait, et vous encourage à rechercher ce qu'est devenu GELI  :Smile: 

packetfilter vs netfilter ?

Bapt tu nous dis préférer pf à netfilter, peut-on savoir pourquoi ? J'ai lu que la philosophie BSD était de traiter le moins possible de choses au niveau du noyau, et de déléguer l'analyse du contenu des paquets au niveau d'un proxy, mais à part ça...  :Question: 

----------

## Bapt

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Bapt tu nous dis préférer pf à netfilter, peut-on savoir pourquoi ? J'ai lu que la philosophie BSD était de traiter le moins possible de choses au niveau du noyau, et de déléguer l'analyse du contenu des paquets au niveau d'un proxy, mais à part ça... 

 

Parce qu'il suffit de regarder la simplicité de mise en oeuvre, pf c'est beau, c'est propre, c'est humainement comprehensible à la lecture des lignes, c'est concis, pas besoin de 10000 lignes pour faire quelque chose, bref, goutes y et tu verras  :Smile: 

```
pass in quick on axe0 inet proto tcp to port http keep state
```

ou encore le brute force : 

```
table <ssh-bruteforce> persist

block in quick from <ssh-bruteforce>

pass in quick on axe0 inet proto tcp to port ssh keep state ( max-src-conn-rate 2/10, overload <ssh-bruteforce> flush global )
```

C'est quand même mieux que les equivalent iptables non ?

Pour connaitres la liste des gens blacklister : pfctl -T show -t ssh-bruteforce

Bref simple efficace, performant, lisible et concis, alors que selon moi iptables est inutilement complexe, rapidement illisible, verbeux... mais efficace aussi.

----------

## Pixys

Bonjour à tous et joyeux Noël !

J'ai profité de la casse de mon disque dur (la veille de Noël: chieur) pour installer une FreeBSD (la 7.0 béta 4)

ah petite interruption: je viens de trouver comment passer firefox en français... (  :Embarassed:  j'avais pas vu le petit drapeau en bas à droite).

Je reprends: je suis plus dérouté que lors de mon passage de XP à Gentoo en 2005; je m'explique:

quand on installe une Gentoo, on voit ce qui ce passe, là pas vraiment: on met le cd et on suit les étapes, c'est relativement simple mais on n'a pas une vue globale de ce qu'il y a dans la bête même si c'est assez similaire à GNU/Linux.

le systeme de ports est assez sympa (je n'ai utilisé que lui pour le moment) mais c'est plus long de taper

```
cd /usr/ports/xxx/www

make install
```

que 

```
emerge www
```

de plus ya quelques petits foirages genre la roulette de la souris qui fonctionne pas alors que "ZAxisMapping" est présent dans le xorg.conf

Côté perf j'ai pas noté grand chose (en même temps, elle n'est à peu près fonctionnelle que depuis aujourd'hui) sauf que le démarrage est assez long (comparé à un baselayout 2   :Wink:  ) et que le choix d'OS (je suis en dual boot avec XP) ne ressemble à rien graphiquement (peut-être que c'est modifiable, j'ai pas regardé).

EDIT: la doc est pas trop mal mais à mon avis (subjectif) moins efficace que celle de Gentoo.Last edited by Pixys on Tue Dec 25, 2007 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> le systeme de ports est assez sympa (je n'ai utilisé que lui pour le moment) mais c'est plus long de taper
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/ports/xxx/www
> 
> ...

 

Installe ports-mgmt/portupgrade, il te suffira ensuite d'un portinstall foobar  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   le systeme de ports est assez sympa (je n'ai utilisé que lui pour le moment) mais c'est plus long de taper
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/ports/xxx/www
> 
> ...

 

merci, c'est sympa !

c'est ballot: le driver nvdia n'est pas compatible avec la FreeBSD-7-CURRENT...

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est ballot: le driver nvdia n'est pas compatible avec la FreeBSD-7-CURRENT...

 

Je vois dans ta signature que tu as un processeur 64 bits.

Si t'as installé FreeBSD amd64 t'es pas prêt d'utiliser le driver proprio nvidia.

Sinon y'a moyen de faire fonctionner le driver proprio sous FreeBSD i386 en modifiant le fichier d'en-tête nv-freebsd.h et en appliquant un petit patch.

----------

## Pixys

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vois dans ta signature que tu as un processeur 64 bits.
> 
> Si t'as installé FreeBSD amd64 t'es pas prêt d'utiliser le driver proprio nvidia.
> ...

 

bon ben je suis pas prêt d'avoir le driver   :Razz:  tant pis; ce veut dire que je vais remettre ma gentoo plus tôt que prévu même si je vais garder ma bsd pour faire joujou...

----------

## Bapt

Une petite chose encore, si tu n'aime pas le chargeur de démarrage par défaut de FreeBSD, installe grub : sysutils/grub concernant ta souris, c'est étonnant, xorg et ses drivers sont les même que sous Linux donc la même conf devrait fonctionner. 

Je n'ai jamais rencontrer de problème de molette sous FBSD moi.

Ensuite si tu veux savoir ce qui se passe à l'install, regarde les différents book/handbook tout y est expliquer. Sinon la doc d'install de gentoo/freebsd permet d'avoir un petit apperçu de certaines parties.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Edit : J'ai dit des bêtises, le driver nve ne supporte pas les MCP61, pour ces cartes il faut utiliser le driver nfe qui n'est effectivement présent qu'en 7.0 et 8-current.

 

Effectivement, avec FreeBSD 7.0 ça fonctionne.  :Smile:  Par contre j'ai de nombreux problèmes de compilation. C'est peut-être 

MAKE_ARGS= -j3 (équivalent de MAKEOPTS="-j3" sous Gentoo) qui ne fonctionne pas pour certains ports ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *SanKuKai wrote:*   Edit : J'ai dit des bêtises, le driver nve ne supporte pas les MCP61, pour ces cartes il faut utiliser le driver nfe qui n'est effectivement présent qu'en 7.0 et 8-current. 
> 
> Effectivement, avec FreeBSD 7.0 ça fonctionne.  Par contre j'ai de nombreux problèmes de compilation. C'est peut-être 
> 
> MAKE_ARGS= -j3 (équivalent de MAKEOPTS="-j3" sous Gentoo) qui ne fonctionne pas pour certains ports ?

 

Tu ne jouerais pas trop avec les CFLAGS ?  :Rolling Eyes:  Faut rester dans le simple, le système de base est très sensible, et dans les ports c'est pas filtré comme ça peut l'être dans portage ...

----------

## d2_racing

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> [ Par contre j'ai de nombreux problèmes de compilation. C'est peut-être 
> 
> MAKE_ARGS= -j3 (équivalent de MAKEOPTS="-j3" sous Gentoo) qui ne fonctionne pas pour certains ports ?

 

Intéressant, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait mettre de l'optimasation dans un /etc/make.conf sous FreeBSD  :Smile: 

Au fait, est-ce qu'il existe bien un fichier make.conf sous FreeBSD ?

----------

## Bapt

Oui il existe bien un fichier make.conf sous FreeBSD, mais MAKE_ARGS=-j3 n'est pas officiellement supporté sous FreeBSD.

comme sous FreeBSD tout est documenté, man make.conf vous aidera certainement, man ports aussi.

Moi en général ma seule optimisation sous FreeBSD c'est dans make.conf : CPUTYPE?= montypedeproc qui positionnera le -march

et CFLAGS+= -O2 -pipe

Je fait idem sous Gentoo, je n'ai jamais été un ricer  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   [ Par contre j'ai de nombreux problèmes de compilation. C'est peut-être 
> 
> MAKE_ARGS= -j3 (équivalent de MAKEOPTS="-j3" sous Gentoo) qui ne fonctionne pas pour certains ports ? 
> 
> Intéressant, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait mettre de l'optimasation dans un /etc/make.conf sous FreeBSD 
> ...

 

N'oublie pas que Gentoo est inspiré de (a copié  :Razz: ) FreeBSD  :Wink: 

Perso, ça reste simple aussi :

```
CPUTYPE?=pentium3

CFLAGS= -O2 -pipe
```

L'optimisation par les cflags, ça sert à rien à part créer de nouveaux problèmes, donc bon...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tu ne jouerais pas trop avec les CFLAGS ?  Faut rester dans le simple, le système de base est très sensible, et dans les ports c'est pas filtré comme ça peut l'être dans portage ...

 

Non, j'ai simplement :

```
CPUTYPE?=pentium3

CFLAGS= -O2 -pipe
```

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Oui il existe bien un fichier make.conf sous FreeBSD, mais MAKE_ARGS=-j3 n'est pas officiellement supporté sous FreeBSD.

 

Déjà un mauvais point pour FreeBSD. De plus je constate que de nombreux ports ne sont pas disponibles pour amd64 (FreePascal, Lazarus, Wine...).

Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu... Je ne suis pas prêt de remplacer ma Gentoo par FreeBSD...

----------

## d2_racing

En passant, j'ai été au Boxing Day à Québec, et j'attendais ma blonde dans un petit café et il y avait un gars qui lisait un livre : How to Manage your FreeBSD.

J'ai jasé un peu avec la personne et il doit lire ça, car il va installer soit FreeBSD ou NetBSD pour créer un firewall à son travail.

Je lui est dit que je roulais sous Gentoo et il m'a traité de fou raide...soit en Français : Té un con d'essayer de faire fonctionner ce truc ou carrément, tu est trop fort pour la ligue.

Bref, j'ai parlé avec lui un bon 10 minutes et ça été assez intéressant.

Mettons que les chances de trouver quelqu'un avec un livre sur FreeBSD c'est assez mince merci  :Smile: 

----------

## skiidoo

Pour le fun, j'aime beaucoup comment on installe FreeBSD sur une Dedibox :

```
wget -O - 'http://install.bsdedibox.net/freebsd.cgi?ip=VOTRE_IP&gw=VOTRE_GATEWAY&hostname=VOTRE_HOSTNAME' | dd of=/dev/sda bs=1M
```

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait, est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi le driver IPW3945 ne fonctionne pas sous FreeBSD, car me semble que se driver date de quelques années sous Linux ?

----------

## Madtree

Si tu es aventureux, tu peux tenter le driver wpi, qui a été porté d'OpenBSD récement. http://www.clearchain.com/wiki/Wpi

----------

## SanKuKai

Inutile d'être aventureux, comme il l'a été dit plus haut le driver est considéré comme stable et est déjà inclus dans FreeBSD-7.0.

Sinon, le driver a tardé à sortir sous les BSD car c'est Intel qui a développé le driver pour Linux (avec un joli daemon binaire obligatoire...).

Comme la plupart des drivers wifi sous *BSD ce dernier a été développé from scratch par Damien Bergamini (merci pour son boulot colossal), proprement et sans utiliser le daemon binaire nécessaire sous Linux. Donc ça a pris un peu de temps.   :Smile: 

----------

## truc

2 questions plus ou moins vagues

@bapt:

puisque freebsd est ton OS principal je suppose que tu n'utises pas les outils gnu(j'veux dire que outre le noyau et la doc, tu apprécies certainement d'autres choses), mais je me demande, ce qui te plait dans ces outils. J'ai surement une vision un peu biaisée de la chose, mais quand au boulot je me retrouvais sur une station solaris, disons que j'étais très frustré (moins d'options et de souplesse (dans l'ordre des arguments par exemple..) des outils non gnu etc ) (j'parle de tous les outils style route, netstat, find, sed&Cie

Donc voila, c'est quoi le réel avantage de ces outils?

Instinctivement, je me tournerai plus vers du noyau BSD + environement  GNU, mais, je compte découvrir un vrai système BSD d'abord

@geekounet

Et toi, mis à part pf qu'est ce qui te plait au juste dans ce "duo" BSD+env GNU?

Bien évidemment, tout le monde peut répondre;)

[MAVIE]

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai commencé à installer freebsd sur mon mac mini: quelques remarques en vrac:

Ça serait sympa d'avoir une vraie console, avec tout plein de commandes pour faire joujou à coté de l'install. style pour faire un ifconfig help, au hasard (bah oui, j'n'ai pas le net sans le wifi du voisin que je ne capte qu'avec le mac (et l'accord du voisin). Avec un peu d'organisation ça se fait mais c'est pénible...

Fdisc n'a pas vu ma partition, hum hum, slice, pour OSX, voulant absolument continuer l'installation, je n'en ai donc pas tenu rigueur, c'était sans compter biensûr sur la petite surprise finale:l'installation plante ("linstallation à reçu un SIGINT 11 (de mémoire) si vous ne voyez pas pourquoi, activer le debug la prochaine fois == le système va redémarrer...

Va redémarrer donc sur cette installation qui va replanter au même endroit...

et....

comme j'ai effacé OSX, le mac démarre tout seul sur le cd que je ne peux retirer car, accrochez vous bien, il n'y a pas de bouton eject! Sachant que je n'ai donc plus le net, autant dire que je me sens un peu desarmé...(et non il n'y a pas de trou spécial trombonne pour le sortir...)

Bon le lendemain, je regarde sur le net mais la séquence pour entrer dans l'openfiirmware ne marche pas..(toutes celles que j'ai essayées) .finalement j'empreinte un clavier mac et appuie simplement sur la touche eject au démarrage, et la miracle le CD sort  :Smile:  (ceci dit les commandes pour rentrer dans l'openfirmware ne fonctionnaient pas non plus sur ce clavier...)

La bonne nouvelle est que freebsd boot et semble même être OP malgré une installation inachevée, la mauvaise, c'est que.. bah y'en a pas... ah si... pas le temps de m'aventurer dans la bête avant l'année prochaine! vacances bien méritées obligent :p

[/MAVIE]

----------

## Temet

Moralité : n'utilisez pas un mac  :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

Ce que j'aime dans les outils BSD, c'est : 

- Je suis habitué à la syntaxes POSIX, dans mon boulot, je suis amener à souvent utiliser beaucoup d'unix différents, et donc je ne suis pas gêner par les commandes BSD

- dans le userland BSD les outils font beaucoup de choses par exemple sous FreeBSD ifconfig n'a presque rien à voir avec le ifconfig de linux, il fait tout ce qui est lié au réseau, du wifi au mac spoofing.

- Les outils du userland BSD sont très bien pensés et stable (je rabache, mais udev m'est resté en travers de la gorge, même si il est maintenant stabilisé). Pour moi bsdtar est un bonheur en comparaison de gnu tar, camcontrol est excellent. Le sysctl est vraiment complet et accès à énormément de chose/donne beaucoup d'informations.

Tout est entièrement documenté.

après, tu parles de find, mais le find est identique a celui de linux (en tout cas je n'y vois pas de différences), le netstat est de toute façon différents sur tous les unix, donc il vaut mieux connaitre les commandes POSIX de netstat et se cantonner à celle là, et laisser les spécificité à chaque OS. La commande route un coup de man et tu as la syntaxe, par contre pour afficher les routes, j'utilise partout netstat, comme ça je n'ai qu'une seule command à connaitre, sed je l'utilise rarement et a ma connaissance il ne lui manque que le "-i". Maintenant si tu as vraiment des problèmes avec le userland BSD tu installer les coreutils, gnu sed, gnu make, etc. sous FreeBSD, les commandes GNU seront préfixées d'un g comme gsed, gmake, etc...

Ce que j'aime aussi dans les BSD l'organisation générale de l'OS : très propre, chaque chose à sa place

Enfin la doc (man) des drivers qui t'inquiète quel matos est fonctionnel avec le driver, pas juste le chipset, mais le nom commercial, et depuis je n'ai plus ou presque de merde avec mon matos.

----------

## truc

merci pour ta réponse, J'ai dit find et ça n'est peut-être le bon exemple...

Pour ifconfig j'ai remarqué ça aussi, c'est pas plus forcément plus mal dans le fond, faut juste le savoir. le package iproute2 (la commande ip &Cie) est compatible bsd ? j'dois avouer que j'l'aime bien celle là pour les changement d'ip/alias à la volée... mais bon j'pourrais m'en passer maintenant que je sais que ifconfig de BSD supporte la notation "CIDR" du mask

Pour sed, il y a ce que tu as dit mais également la possibilité d*enchainer les commandes en les séparant par des ";" , ou quelque chose comme ça, il faut également faire attention à ne pas faire suivre le nom des "tags" par un ";" . Enfin, c'est quelque chose comme ça de mémoire, des trucs qui ne posent pas de pb pour une utilisation basique de sed (j'l'utilise pas mal sed en fait :p`)

J'vais pas tout lister ce dont je me souviens, mais dans gnu awk on peut faire ça par exemple awk -v RS='\0' chose qui ne marche pas normalement, j'ai effectivement besoin de ça dans un de mes scripts. pour le faire en POSIX un pipe de plus suffit avec tr '\000' '\n' mais bon c'est moins joli :p

Par contre un comportement que je trouve stupide pour gnu awk est de devoir (ou moins) préciser -W re-interval si on veut réellement avoir un comportement proche des extended-regexp tout en gardant les extensions GNU.

(tout ça a pour une foutue rétrocompatibilitée à deux balles) 

(et ça limite d'un coup les scripts awk qui seront soit POSIX soit avec les extensions gnu mais sans de vraies extended-regex (un seul argument "possible" dans la ligne shebang machin au début d'un script #!/usr/bin/awk -f`))

Bref je sais que je peux ensuite installer un peu ce que je veux, mais je demande pour justement peser le pour et le contre. (pour des outils comme awk j'aurais très certainements les deux (au moins...)

----------

## Bapt

Perso j'utilise très peu sed et awk, mes script sont soit zsh, soit perl, soit complètement posix, donc dans les deux cas je n'utilise pas les spécificités gnu.

Mais comme je le disais, gnu awk est disponible sous le nom gawk, et gnu sed sous le nom de gsed via les ports, c'est déjà un moindre mal avant de refaire tes scripts en POSIX.

et non iproute2 n'existe pas sous FreeBSD.

----------

## Pixys

est qu'il y a moyen d'avoir un /home commun à gentoo et à FreeBSD ? et si oui avec quel fs ?

mon ami google m'a donné ça (notamment le 5.1 et 5.2) mais ça date de 2000... mon problème est que mon /home est sur une partition étendue:

/dev/sda1 : /boot

/dev/sda2 : /win_xp

/dev/sda3 : /freebsd

/dev/sda4 : étendue

     /dev/sda5 : /

     /dev/sda6 : /home

     /dev/sda7 : /incoming

     /dev/sda8 : /swap

----------

## Bapt

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> est qu'il y a moyen d'avoir un /home commun à gentoo et à FreeBSD ? et si oui avec quel fs ?
> 
> mon ami google m'a donné ça (notamment le 5.1 et 5.2) mais ça date de 2000... mon problème est que mon /home est sur une partition étendue:
> 
> /dev/sda1 : /boot
> ...

 

Oui il y a moyen de partager le /home, mais je te le déconseille, tu n'aura pas la même version des softs et donc les fichiers de config locaux risques d'être incompatibles.

pour le FS FreeBSD lit/écrit l'ext2 et donc l'ext3 sans la journalisation, et linux lit l'ufs de FreeBSD et l'écrit de manière expérimentale;

Pour la partition étendu on s'en fout, FreeBSD sait lire les partition dos (ie partition étendue).

----------

## Pixys

ok merci beaucoup !

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> @geekounet
> 
> Et toi, mis à part pf qu'est ce qui te plait au juste dans ce "duo" BSD+env GNU?

 

Heu, je vois pas de quoi tu veux parler pour l'environement GNU...

J'imagine que tu veux parler de la Gentoo/FreeBSD ? Dans ce cas, ça reste toujours du full BSD avec des bouts de Gentoo dedans ça, ya pas (trop) d'outils GNU inclus, faut pas confondre avec la Debian/kFreeBSD qui elle n'utilise que le kernel FreeBSD et pose un environnement GNU complet par dessus.

De toute façon, ça fait un moment que je ne tourne plus que sur la FreeBSD pure pour mon serveur, fini la Gentoo/FreeBSD depuis qu'elle m'a pété dans les mains après une upgrade foireuse.

Ensuite pour ce qui m'y plait, et bien Bapt a peu près tout dit, je suis d'accord avec lui sur tous les points  :Smile:  Pour résumer les points qui me plaisent :

- PF (première raison pour laquelle je veux du BSD pour le routeur/firewall, je pourrais jamais toucher à un autre firewall  :Wink: )

- L'environnement homogène et stable, les versions montent mais tout fonctionne toujours pareil (POSIX y est pour quelque chose). Genre aussi, la conf du kernel qu'on a pas à retoucher entre les upgrades, on la fait une fois et c'est fini.

- Tout est documenté, ya un man par driver du kernel et tout, c'est super pratique

- La séparation entre le système de base et les ports situés dans /usr/local je trouve ça très propre et bien organisé aussi.

- Une communauté sympathique aussi  :Smile:  (je pense au chan #freebsd-fr sur Freenode surtout)

- etc. ya beaucoup à dire

Pis bah, ça marche super bien quoi, j'ai assez rarement de problèmes avec  :Smile:  Un port par mois qui ne passe pas, c'est pas la mort  :Razz: 

D'ailleurs à ce propos, les devs sont assez réactifs. Genre j'avais un bug de compilation pour le port d'imagemagick, j'ai identifié le problème, corrigé le port et après avoir vérifié que ça fonctionnait, j'ai mailé le dernier mainteneur du port en lui décrivant le problème et en lui donnant la correction, et c'était dans le CVS dans l'heure qui suivait  :Wink:  Il y a même cité mon nom, la classe  :Razz: 

Pis faut voir comment je le bricole dans tous les sens mon serveur, et à part les applications avec lesquelles je joue quand je les configures pas comme il faut, le système ne crash jamais, le kernel tient très bien le coup. 155 jours d'uptime là, toujours debout, un Linux ne tient pas up aussi longtemps entre mes mains, avec toutes mes bricoles  :Smile:  Mais bon, c'est un peu du troll là, donc j'irai pas plus loin  :Razz: 

----------

## anigel

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> pour le FS FreeBSD lit/écrit l'ext2 et donc l'ext3 sans la journalisation, et linux lit l'ufs de FreeBSD et l'écrit de manière expérimentale

 

Très expérimentale (mauvaise expérience d'un étudiant avec ça ^^)... Mieux vaut utiliser BSD pour lire de l'ext2/3 : ça marche bien, et depuis longtemps  :Wink: .

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Il y a même cité mon nom, la classe 

 

Normal : faut bien récompenser le travail ! Well done  :Wink:  !

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Pis faut voir comment je le bricole dans tous les sens mon serveur, et à part les applications avec lesquelles je joue quand je les configures pas comme il faut, le système ne crash jamais, le kernel tient très bien le coup.

 

Tu me fais peur là... Tu as réussi à planter un BSD ? Je veux dire faire crasher le système ? Vraiment ? Mais que lui as-tu donc fait ??? La seule fois où j'ai vu un BSD se vautrer, c'était de ma faute : un TP de récursivité... Oublié de limiter le nombre de process par usager. Le système s'est bloqué tout seul à quelques millions de processus ; je n'ai pas pu reprendre la main dessus, j'ai dû rebooter l'engin.

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 155 jours d'uptime là, toujours debout, un Linux ne tient pas up aussi longtemps entre mes mains, avec toutes mes bricoles  Mais bon, c'est un peu du troll là, donc j'irai pas plus loin 

 

Hmmm je préfère ne pas te donner mon record d'uptime alors, je voudrais pas te gâcher les fêtes de fin d'année xD !

----------

## Bapt

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Tu me fais peur là... Tu as réussi à planter un BSD 

 

Moi j'ai souvent fait cracher mes BSD, faut dire que je ne suis pas tendre avec mes OS, mais je dois avouer que j'ai plus de mal à faire cramer un BSD qu'un linux  :Smile:  et que j'ai une facheuse tendeuse à tester des trucs en phase de développement plus qu'alpha donc ça aide pas ...

----------

## anigel

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai souvent fait cracher mes BSD, faut dire que je ne suis pas tendre avec mes OS, mais je dois avouer que j'ai plus de mal à faire cramer un BSD qu'un linux  et que j'ai une facheuse tendeuse à tester des trucs en phase de développement plus qu'alpha donc ça aide pas ...

 

Même malgré ça... Faire planter un OS BSD avec un soft en version pré-alpha ça ne m'est jamais arrivé. Et pourtant, je peux vous dire qu'un étudiant qui apprend les rudiments du C, ça ne s'embarasse que rarement de la gestion de la mémoire ou autre joyeusetés : si l'OS le lui permet, il ira volontiers écrire directement dans la zone mémoire du noyal   :Laughing:  ! Simple curiosité : comment t'y es-tu pris pour faire crasher cet OS ?

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Pis faut voir comment je le bricole dans tous les sens mon serveur, et à part les applications avec lesquelles je joue quand je les configures pas comme il faut, le système ne crash jamais, le kernel tient très bien le coup. 
> 
> Tu me fais peur là... Tu as réussi à planter un BSD ? Je veux dire faire crasher le système ? Vraiment ? Mais que lui as-tu donc fait ??? La seule fois où j'ai vu un BSD se vautrer, c'était de ma faute : un TP de récursivité... Oublié de limiter le nombre de process par usager. Le système s'est bloqué tout seul à quelques millions de processus ; je n'ai pas pu reprendre la main dessus, j'ai dû rebooter l'engin.

 

Non justement, je n'y suis jamais arrivé à le faire crasher  :Wink:  Les seuls trucs qui plantent dessus, c'est Apache et OpenLDAP, et seulement à cause d'erreurs de ma part, je joue pas mal avec. Mais l'OS en lui même tient très bien le coup sinon, je le fais même parfois bien monter en charge et tout (toujours à cause de bêtes erreurs), mais il ne flanche pas et reste même assez réactif. C'est ce que j'aime sur les BSD  :Smile: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   155 jours d'uptime là, toujours debout, un Linux ne tient pas up aussi longtemps entre mes mains, avec toutes mes bricoles  Mais bon, c'est un peu du troll là, donc j'irai pas plus loin  
> 
> Hmmm je préfère ne pas te donner mon record d'uptime alors, je voudrais pas te gâcher les fêtes de fin d'année xD !

 

Oui bah je me doute bien qu'on fait beaucoup mieux, mais c'est mon plus haut record personnel (pis d'ailleurs les 2 derniers reboot c'était à cause de coupures de courant, et non j'ai toujours pas d'UPS ...).

----------

## Babali

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   Moi j'ai souvent fait cracher mes BSD, faut dire que je ne suis pas tendre avec mes OS, mais je dois avouer que j'ai plus de mal à faire cramer un BSD qu'un linux  et que j'ai une facheuse tendeuse à tester des trucs en phase de développement plus qu'alpha donc ça aide pas ... 
> 
> Même malgré ça... Faire planter un OS BSD avec un soft en version pré-alpha ça ne m'est jamais arrivé. Et pourtant, je peux vous dire qu'un étudiant qui apprend les rudiments du C, ça ne s'embarasse que rarement de la gestion de la mémoire ou autre joyeusetés : si l'OS le lui permet, il ira volontiers écrire directement dans la zone mémoire du noyal   ! Simple curiosité : comment t'y es-tu pris pour faire crasher cet OS ?

 

Ton linux plante tant que ca ? Comment tu t'y prends pour faire planter ton linux ?

Les 3/4 du temps ce sont des deadlock dans le drivers de la carte graphique pour

ma part... Et je ne serais pas etonne de les avoirs sur FreeBSD.

Sinon niveau support AFS sous FreeBSD ca donne quoi ? C'est stable au moins xD

Je trouve que le userland GNU est plus sympas (plus de fonctionnalites).

Ca se retrouve aussi bien dans la glibc, qu'avec -std=gnu99 sur gcc, ou % avec make.

Et niveau perfs il me semble que linux n'a rien a envier a FreeBSD.

Apres je n'y mettrais pas ma main au feu, regardons les benchmarks.

Puis je prefere la license L?GPL a BSD. Mais je reconnais l'utilite de la license BSD.

Des fois je me dis que si Microsoft devait un jour forker un unix, ce serait surement

un BSD. Je me demande qui y perdrait et qui y gagnerait...

----------

## Bapt

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Simple curiosité : comment t'y es-tu pris pour faire crasher cet OS ?

 

Par exemple le dernier en date, c'est une tentative de backport par mes propres soin du driver wpi en cours de dev pour FreeBSD-8-CURRENT vers FreeBSD-6.3-RC1 sans rien y connaitre (niveau programmation) au kernel FreeBSD ni aux différentes stack wifi, résultat immédiat au premier kldload  :Smile:  ( note que j'ai réussit a compiler le driver ce n'est déjà pas si mal). 

Depuis j'ai upgradé en FreeBSD-7 et j'ai le driver wpi qui marche en prenant l'officiel.

J'avais dit que j'y allais violemment  !!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## anigel

Là effectivement, je comprend mieux : trifouiller directement dans le noyal et les pilotes, ça fait mal  :Wink: .

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Déjà un mauvais point pour FreeBSD. De plus je constate que de nombreux ports ne sont pas disponibles pour amd64 (FreePascal, Lazarus, Wine...).
> 
> Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu... Je ne suis pas prêt de remplacer ma Gentoo par FreeBSD...

 

Et impossible de faire fonctionner ma souris sous FreeBSD 7.0 i386... FreeBSD >> Poubelle...

----------

## Babali

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   Déjà un mauvais point pour FreeBSD. De plus je constate que de nombreux ports ne sont pas disponibles pour amd64 (FreePascal, Lazarus, Wine...).
> 
> Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu... Je ne suis pas prêt de remplacer ma Gentoo par FreeBSD... 
> 
> Et impossible de faire fonctionner ma souris sous FreeBSD 7.0 i386... FreeBSD >> Poubelle...

 

Franchement pour un probleme de souris je me demande si c'est pas toi

qui a loupe un truc... ? Elle se branche en RJ45 ta souris ?????

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Babali wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*    *Neuromancien wrote:*   Déjà un mauvais point pour FreeBSD. De plus je constate que de nombreux ports ne sont pas disponibles pour amd64 (FreePascal, Lazarus, Wine...).
> 
> Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu... Je ne suis pas prêt de remplacer ma Gentoo par FreeBSD... 
> 
> Et impossible de faire fonctionner ma souris sous FreeBSD 7.0 i386... FreeBSD >> Poubelle... 
> ...

 

C'est une simple souris PS/2...

----------

## Bapt

Impossible de faire tourner ta souris en X ou en console, en plus une souris en PS/2, ej me demande aussi si ce n'est pas toi. 

Si c'est en X, un simple X -configure devrait te la configurer correctement.

Maintenant tu n'est pas obliger de continuer avec FreeBSD, si ça ne te conviens pas, mais ne crache pas dessus ... 

Mais entre ici et l'autre forum  (fug-fr), Tu dis "impossible d'installer FreeBSD 7.0-BETA7" la BETA7 n'a jamais existé, "FBSD amd64 c'est pourri car y a pas de lazarus/fpc" (alors que c'est upstream que semble venir le problème) et maintenant un problème de souris PS/2 qui plus est !!! .

FreeBSD n'est certainement pas un OS parfait, mais là me semble bien que soit tu y met beaucoup de mauvaise foi, soit il y a un gros problèmes interface chaise clavier..

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Si c'est en X, un simple X -configure devrait te la configurer correctement.

 

Je n'ai jamais parlé de X...

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> FreeBSD n'est certainement pas un OS parfait, mais là me semble bien que soit tu y met beaucoup de mauvaise foi, soit il y a un gros problèmes interface chaise clavier..

 

Certainement pas vu que ça fonctionnait sous les autres versions...

----------

## Pixys

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je n'ai jamais parlé de X...
> 
> 

 

Donc c'est en console que ta souris foire ? parce que sinon le paramétrage de la souris c'est dans le xorg.conf... donc ça a un léger rapport avec X, mais tu dois être au courant. 

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Certainement pas vu que ça fonctionnait sous les autres versions...

 

quelles autres versions ? celles de FreeBSD ou sous Gentoo ??

----------

## Bapt

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   
> 
> Je n'ai jamais parlé de X...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non il parlait de console, donc ça n'a effectivement rien à voir avec X, mais avec moused (équivalent de gpm sous linux) autant pour moi... dans tous les cas ça sent quand même plus le problème de paramètrage...

J'ai déjà eu des soucis avec moused, mais toujours lié a un mauvais paramètrage.

----------

## anigel

Je me greffe sur ce sujet, puisqu'il est question de FreeBSD face à Gentoo (ou Linux plus généralement).

Cela fait un petit moment que je n'ai pas retouché à cet OS en tant que "particulier". Et comme je me tâte pour remettre à neuf mon petit serveur qui en a bien besoin (oupsman sait pourquoi je dis ça xD), j'hésite. J'hésite entre Linux et FreeBSD. Si je pars sur du Linux, je pense que ce sera pour du Debian plus probablement que pour du Gentoo (pas besoin de grosse customisation sur cette machine). Mais idéalement j'aimerai revenir vers FreeBSD. Une seule chose me retient : les capacités de gestion de l'énergie du système, qui étaient bien inférieures à celles de Linux lors de mes derniers essais (qui datent un peu). En particulier : le frequency scaling (inclus de base maintenant me semble-t'il ? mais sur quels cpus ?), et la mise hors ligne des disques durs. Si quelqu'un a des infos là-dessus...

Merci !

----------

## mornik

Comme beaucoup j'ai tenté l'aventure BSD.

Et voici mon retour.

Ayant eu un soucis sur une machine, pour me dépanner vite fait, j'ai installé un freebsd sur une vielle bécanne. P3 600 et 1Go de ram.

La machine devait avoir un kde (poste informatique d'une maman stressée de pas avoir de machine en période de noël, je vous laisse imaginer la criticité de la chose). Et pour mes vacances j'avais juste pris les 3 cd de freebsd et les 2 cd de PC-BSD.

Donc hop je me dits, vas-y coco installe une FreeBSD.

Installation vite fait, tout marche, ho bonheur  :Very Happy: 

Surprise même, l'installation par "défaut" avec un KDE marche rudement bien. Le bonheur. Suite à l'installation, je décide de mettre un firefox et les modules qui vont bien, comme flash.

Et là c'est le drame. Je regarde différentes sources sur le net, et à priori rien de simple. Je me tente la mise à jour de Xorg 6.xx vers la 7 (nécessaire selon le tuto trouvé sur la toile) et pouf plus de X :'(

Bon pas de panique, j'ai dus louper qqch dans la doc. C'est pas grave on va pas s'énerver, mamounette me laisse une journée de plus. Décider à me simplifier la tache je passe à PC-BSD.

Installation rapide, mais un environnement un peu moins fluide. Pas grave, l'urgence n'est pas là (plutot dans mon futur cadeau de noël :° ).

Flash 7 est installé par défaut, cool. Je teste les sites préférés de ma môman pour voir et paf, flsh 7 ne suffit plus. Il me faut flash 9.

Pas décourragé pour 2 sous, je file sur le site de PS-BSD regarder ce qu'ils disent sur la chose. Et là l'angoisse monte. L'astuce qu'ils ont trouvé c'est d'utiliser le firefox de windows, via wine !

Déjà que je trouvais que le flash sous linux c'etait pas la panacée (mon desktop etant full 64 bits..) mais sous BSD c'est carrément l'horreur.

Enfin tout ça pour dire que j'ai globalement bien aimé freeBSD. J'ai pas encore tout capté, surtout pour la mise à jour binaire (compiler sur un p3 c'est long). Mais honnetement je trouve que ne pas avoir de flash aujourd'hui c'est vraiment l'horreur. Comment faites-vous ?? (Mr Adobe, une petite libération peut-être ?)

Donc FreeBSD sur du desktop, est-ce réellemnt viable ?

----------

## Bapt

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Donc FreeBSD sur du desktop, est-ce réellemnt viable ?

 

Oui, mais il faut dire aussi que moins je vois de flash mieux je me porte.

Flash 9 est disponible sous FreeBSD via nspluginwraper, mais c'est vrai que c'est pas top, sinon swfdec fonctionne a chaque fois que j'ai besoin de flash, soit très rarement.

----------

## dapsaille

Donc Linux=FreeBsd même combat pour flash ^^

 Bon les isos sont au chaud dans ma psp (hehehe connection 10MO/s au boulot on se gêne pas)

ca vas installer sec ce soir (j'ai apprécié mon premier essai, mon raid0 ich8r était detecté directement au boot sans manips)

----------

## SanKuKai

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Donc Linux=FreeBsd même combat pour flash ^^
> 
> 

 

Euh non pas tout à fait, pour le flash : Linux >> FreeBSD.

Adobe ne fournit pas de player pour FreeBSD, donc pour voir des animations flash sous FreeBSD t'as deux solutions :

[*] Soit tu utilises un des players open source : Gnash, Swfdec,... qui ne sont pas très au point

[*] Soit tu utilises le binaire d'Adobe pour Linux en passant par la couche d'émulation Linux et ndiswrapper mais là aussi ça déconne à pleins tubes...

Enfin, tout comme Bapt, je fuis le flash comme la peste donc je ne suis pas trop gêné et du coup, pour moi,  Linux ou FreeBSD c'est kif kif pour une utilisation desktop.

----------

## mornik

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *mornik wrote:*   Donc FreeBSD sur du desktop, est-ce réellemnt viable ? 
> 
> Oui, mais il faut dire aussi que moins je vois de flash mieux je me porte.
> 
> Flash 9 est disponible sous FreeBSD via nspluginwraper, mais c'est vrai que c'est pas top, sinon swfdec fonctionne a chaque fois que j'ai besoin de flash, soit très rarement.

 

Je ne vois plus qu'une seule solution : demander à ma mère de devenir une geekette et bannir ses sites flashés ^^

----------

## anigel

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Déjà que je trouvais que le flash sous linux c'etait pas la panacée (mon desktop etant full 64 bits..) mais sous BSD c'est carrément l'horreur.

 

J'avais vu passer il y a déjà quelques mois un message d'un développeur de chez Adobe qui disait que le plugin flash était d'une telle complexité que c'était très difficile de l'adapter pour le 64-bits. Ils vont le faire, mais faut pas être pressé. De là à dire qu'un logiciel très difficile à porter est tout simplement mal programmé, y'a pas des kilomètres   :Laughing:  . Bon allez, j'arrête ma mauvaise langue  :Wink: . Il faut bien voir que FreeBSD n'a pas bénéficié de l'engouement qu'a suscité Linux ces dernières années. Résultat : dans certains domaines c'est un système "en retard". A l'époque où j'ai dû abandonner cet OS, c'était à cause de JAVA : 2 ans de décalage entre la sortie d'une version Linux et son support au sein de BSD (et encore : malgré la couche de compat !!!). Aujourd'hui c'est Flash ou VMWare qui posent souci. NVidia développe des pilotes natifs. ATI ne développe pas de pilotes   :Laughing:  . etc... Dommage, car c'est vraiment un excellent produit !

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Enfin tout ça pour dire que j'ai globalement bien aimé freeBSD. J'ai pas encore tout capté, surtout pour la mise à jour binaire (compiler sur un p3 c'est long).

 

Un petit sysinstall devrait t'aider (rubrique post-intall tasks).

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Donc FreeBSD sur du desktop, est-ce réellemnt viable ?

 

A mon avis, pour du desktop pur, Linux est aujourd'hui le plus adapté des OS libres. Ca n'engage que moi évidemment, mais j'ose à peine imagine un firefox tweaké jusqu'à la moelle pour consulter un site en java / flash   :Shocked:  (déjà que sur amd64 / linux c'est sport...). Le genre de trucs qu'on ne vit qu'une fois. En revanche pour un petit serveur domestique, c'est une aventure qui vaut le coup d'être tentée !

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Euh non pas tout à fait, pour le flash : Linux >> FreeBSD.

 

+1

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> [*] Soit tu utilises le binaire d'Adobe pour Linux en passant par la couche d'émulation Linux et ndiswrapper mais là aussi ça déconne à pleins tubes...

 

Il ne s'agirait pas plutot de nspluginwrapper ? Parceque ndis c'est pour les pilotes réseau je crois ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mon avis, pour du desktop pur, Linux est aujourd'hui le plus adapté des OS libres. Ca n'engage que moi évidemment, mais j'ose à peine imagine un firefox tweaké jusqu'à la moelle pour consulter un site en java / flash   (déjà que sur amd64 / linux c'est sport...). Le genre de trucs qu'on ne vit qu'une fois. En revanche pour un petit serveur domestique, c'est une aventure qui vaut le coup d'être tentée !
> 
> 

 

Arrête t'es en train de me tenter  :Exclamation: 

sinon  :Arrow:  Freenas

----------

## SanKuKai

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *SanKuKai wrote:*   [*] Soit tu utilises le binaire d'Adobe pour Linux en passant par la couche d'émulation Linux et ndiswrapper mais là aussi ça déconne à pleins tubes... 
> 
> Il ne s'agirait pas plutot de nspluginwrapper ? Parceque ndis c'est pour les pilotes réseau je crois ?

 

Ah oui oups, j'me suis embrouillé dans les wrappers.   :Embarassed: 

----------

